# Pianist for Haunt



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! For my Houdini themed haunt this year, I thought it'd be cool to have some of the music from the period playing as part of the soundtrack. Would anyone be up for recording something like that for me? I can't play piano, so that option's out, otherwise, I'd do it myself.... If anyone is able to, or know someone who can do it for free, that'd be awesome! Thanks everyone!
Best,
Scotty


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you near a school or college that has a music department? You might find someone there interested in helping you out in exchange for credit in your video or advertisements for the haunt.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey TDRB, I've found many websites offering free "royalty free" music (creative commons license) with a quick search. Some of the artists have specific moods and styles to suit any situation. The one I use on my videos is http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/
I give full credit at the end of the videos to the artist and the website.
Read the terms of use carefully to see what you can and cannot do with the music.
And, I'm in no way associated with that website. I just found them through search.
Hope that helps


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey man, I may have something I've written/recorded, what period/theme precisely are you looking for, do you have an example of something you've heard that would work but can't use?


----------

